# Hoogerland



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

I think Johnny Hoogerland became my new hero yesterday. I hope he doesn't have to abandon, but even if he does, pulling himself out of a barbed wire fence and finishing the race and getting the polka dot jersey was heroic in my mind. 

It's sad because this tour has made me a fan. He's fun to watch. He just goes in break after break. he just attacks and attacks, and usually fails, but i wouldn't be at all surprised if it works out for him someday and he gets a big stage win. But I love to watch a guy try to win on sheer determination.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

dana109 said:


> *I think Johnny Hoogerland became my new hero yesterday.* I hope he doesn't have to abandon, but even if he does, pulling himself out of a barbed wire fence and finishing the race and getting the polka dot jersey was heroic in my mind.
> 
> It's sad because this tour has made me a fan. He's fun to watch. He just goes in break after break. he just attacks and attacks, and usually fails, but i wouldn't be at all surprised if it works out for him someday and he gets a big stage win. But I love to watch a guy try to win on sheer determination.



Co-sign the statement in bold 100%

Johnny Hoogerland just offically became on of my top 10 favorite (current) riders. If that dude finishes the Tour he'll crack my top 10 favorite riders (all time) (not that he's not going to be one of my favs all time if he doesn't finish, but it would automatically seal the deal)

And I agree that this kid has been AWESOME in this Tour, showing all kinds of aggression, getting his team name out there, his team was a late invite wild card team so just getting in the breaks is probably one of their main goals. It's sad because he quite possibly could have won the stage yesterday if the incident hadn't happened which would have pretty much completed the Teams highest goal in this Tour.

Hoogerland is only riding in his First TdF this year, no matter what happens we'll see him again. And as bad as that wreck was (and I don't wish it on anyone) Hoogerland just became famous... that was a career changing moment and hopefully he can make some positive come from it.


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

That will be interesting if he stays.....33 stitches.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ganginwood said:


> That will be interesting if he stays.....33 stitches.
> [IM G]https://www.grassyknolltv.com/2011/tour-de-france/photos/stage-09/242-RTR2OPVS.jpg[/IMG]


He's planning on starting tomorrow:

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hoogerland-hopes-to-continue-in-tour-de-france


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*You betcha..*



dana109 said:


> I think Johnny Hoogerland became my new hero yesterday. I hope he doesn't have to abandon, but even if he does, pulling himself out of a barbed wire fence and finishing the race and getting the polka dot jersey was heroic in my mind.
> 
> It's sad because this tour has made me a fan. He's fun to watch. He just goes in break after break. he just attacks and attacks, and usually fails, but i wouldn't be at all surprised if it works out for him someday and he gets a big stage win. But I love to watch a guy try to win on sheer determination.


This poor kid (his 1st TdF, right?). A car plows into him and he ends up in barbed wire! Finishes the race, wins the polka dot jersey, his dad is at the finish line crying with him. He's crying when he gets awarded the jersey. They stitch him up, and he's telling everyone he's riding tomorrow...yep he's a HERO.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Considering the excuses I have used to talk myself out of a training ride, I have to say, Hoogerland can abandon tomorrow for all I care and he will still be immortalized as a Tour Hero in my book. 

My Tuesday - "Work was pretty rough today, I'll just skip my ride and go to bed early."
Hoogerland's Tuesday - "I was hit by a car, I was ripped to shreds by barbed wire, I have 33 stitches, and I will ride Stage 10 of the Tour de France."


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

JH...a manly man doing manly deeds in a manly manner!

this is the kind of sports hero we need more of...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I think that if you look up the meaning of "Flahute" in the dictionary you'll see a picture of Hoogerland.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Hoogerland was hit by Flecha who was hit by a car, just sayin 

yeah, that's pretty bad ass, and when i saw him shake his head on the stage i thought he was gonna abandon then. glad he suffered through it to receive his well deserved accolades on the stage.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Did he make it in under the time limit, or did the race referees (do the right thing and) waive the rule in his case? Anyone know?

Pretty inspiring if he races Tuesday.

Really inspiring if he is able to keep fighting for the KOM jersey.

Len


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Len J said:


> Did he make it in under the time limit, or did the race referees (do the right thing and) waive the rule in his case? Anyone know?
> 
> Pretty inspiring if he races Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Hoogerland made it in even before the grupetto  . IIRC about 16'40" down, he's planning on starting tomorrow and giving it a go.

Cavendish rolled in at 21'+ down.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Len J said:


> Did he make it in under the time limit, or did the race referees (do the right thing and) waive the rule in his case? Anyone know?
> 
> Pretty inspiring if he races Tuesday.
> 
> ...


he was 16:44 from the 1st rider. i'm not sure what the cut-off rules on the day where, but considering he finished mid standings, i'm sure they were fine.

i would like to have seen them get paced back up to the break away...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Marc said:


> Hoogerland made it in even before the grupetto  . IIRC about 16'40" down, he's planning on starting tomorrow and giving it a go.
> 
> Cavendish rolled in at 21'+ down.


Nice. I thought he might come in w the grupetto, but I'm glad they didn't need to waive the rule.

Heroic effort. The jersey presentation was pretty cool too. it's easy to forget these guys are human some times.

Len


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

To steal a theme from the Voeckler threads... why do we care? He doesn't have a shot at GC.... 

(tongue in cheek of course)


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ganginwood, thank you for that extra blown up super detail hi res photo. Yikes.

I'm tougher than Hoog. I would've finished too, but in my shredded shorts. 


(I keed, I keed  ).


But seriously, while Hoogerland is getting all the attention... Flecha deserves equal cred. That guy went down _hard_, then went flipping along bike and all at 30-some mph. And finished too.

Being able to finish was part youth and the ability to bounce, part luck that they didn't crack bones, part adrenalin, and part grit. 

Dunno, I think that they finished is very, very cool, don't get me wrong. But worthy of "hero status?" Nah. I had a similar go-flipping- @ss over teakettle bike and all, in a race, cracked a rib (the rib still "catches on something" 20-some years later and I have to "unhook it"), finished the race solo, then went on to win a crit the next day. It's not that I was some extra tough [email protected] it's that youth is a wonderful thing. 

I think rather the "hero status" is in Hoogerland's composure in his gracious statements, "...it was an accident." He could have flipped off at the mouth calling for the death of the driver like so many of us here have.

I was not so gracious in my statements concerning the rider that swerved and hooked my bars.


Anyway, their determination and grit did make for some cycling lore and an even more memorable 2011TdF. Awesome to see.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

god almighty

hoogerland officially my fav tour rider. i shuddered at what he must have looked like in my mind for the last day..the pic is far worse.


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

oldendicotti... is right. Flecha deserves a lot of respect for getting up and finishing too.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

That kid has a lot to be proud of, absolutely. Hope the rest of the Tour is easier on him. 

I'd be out for blood - my whining would be deafening.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

Updates:

Hoogerland receives 33 stitches
https://velonews.competitor.com/201...ceives-33-stitches-after-stage-9-crash_183191

Rest day...

Riding with his dad









Receiving cold compression treatment









Looks like he's gonna be okay!


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

*By sheer luck, Hoogerland escaped a potentially horrific injury as he was sent flying narrowly over a barbed wire fence. 
*The above statement is from a USAToday article i think they need to do a little fact checking. because taking out a fence post and getting tangled in the fence is not even close to narrowly flying over the fence. one look at the video would have told them that they where wrong in that statement. I would agree he did escape serious injuries 33stitches is nothing compared to what could happen (loss of finger, cut throat, impalement on a post, just saying it could be a ton worse). A link to the rest of the article http://www.usatoday.com/sports/cycling/tourdefrance/2011-07-10-stage9_n.htm.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> It's not that I was some extra tough [email protected] it's that youth is a wonderful thing.


but being a tough broad doesn't hurt


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

saf-t said:


> but being a tough broad doesn't hurt




That's "tough _old_ broad." 


"Old" being the operative word. We old people don't bounce anymore. Take a digger like that today and I'd be looking for the team car and baguettes and cheese. Or the coroner.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

A better article: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303812104576439862756666174.html


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lou3000 said:


> Considering the excuses I have used to talk myself out of a training ride, I have to say, Hoogerland can abandon tomorrow for all I care and he will still be immortalized as a Tour Hero in my book.
> 
> My Tuesday - "Work was pretty rough today, I'll just skip my ride and go to bed early."
> Hoogerland's Tuesday - "I was hit by a car, I was ripped to shreds by barbed wire, I have 33 stitches, and I will ride Stage 10 of the Tour de France."


Thank You, this is a great post! 
Certainly puts things in perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did anyone else have problems with their allergies after watching this?

http://www.steephill.tv/players/you...shboard=tour-de-france&id=fJarentZE2g&yr=2011


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Even Jen is impressed with Hoogerland's tenacity 










Here's to a less carnage filled Tour from this point on.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

On that theme - Hoogerland really ripped the hell out of that fence and post.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

It was kinda sad seeing Hoogerland up on the podium not being able to enjoy what should have his happiest day ever. Instead his thinking that his life could have ended.
I really hope he is able to continue riding this tour and get up on the podium to collect his polka dot jersey again in a different frame of mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Lou3000 said:


> Considering the excuses I have used to talk myself out of a training ride, I have to say, Hoogerland can abandon tomorrow for all I care and he will still be immortalized as a Tour Hero in my book.
> 
> My Tuesday - "Work was pretty rough today, I'll just skip my ride and go to bed early."
> Hoogerland's Tuesday - "I was hit by a car, I was ripped to shreds by barbed wire, I have 33 stitches, and I will ride Stage 10 of the Tour de France."


Riding in the rain yesterday for 9 hours no longer seems like much of an accomplishment!!


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that Santini made first rate kits?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting news about Johnny from 2001. Source cyclingnews:



> The Rabobank team has sacked one of its junior riders after he returned a positive drugs test. Johnny Hoogerland (18) was controlled positive in the Trofee van de Provincie Antwerpen on August 11 for having a too high testosterone/epitestosterone ratio. Hoogerland maintains that he hasn't taken anything, and will undergo tests to see whether he has a naturally high level of testosterone in his body


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Interesting news about Johnny from 2001. Source cyclingnews:


Well I think the events of the other day would lead us to believe he has "Unnaturally high levels of testosterone"... And it probably has more to do with the fact that he obviously has balls made of steel.... more than it would have anything to do with doping.

He has an "unnatural level" of something... and steroids aren't what give you that level of courage and dedication to pick yourself up out of a ditch and ride 35 kilometers after obliterating a solid fence post and being tangled in barbed wire.

I'll bet you can find a steroid or doping accusation on every single person on the planet that get's paid to ride a bicycle.

On a side note on Hoogerland... check out my latest blog entry... I put it together to show some of my friends (and family) how Cyclists need a LOT more credit for their toughness and courage... check it out here or by clicking the link in my signature.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I was by no means accusing his latest action of not being epic. I was at a LBS here in Germany and the owner is a pro who raced against Hoogerland as a junior. He said he was a super nice guy, but said he had a dark past. That is what led me to googleing that story. Just found it interesting the media didn't dredge that up.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

the doping story has no bearing on him being ravaged by the barbed wire fence hence it doesn't need to be entertained.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

spookyload said:


> I was by no means accusing his latest action of not being epic. I was at a LBS here in Germany and the owner is a pro who raced against Hoogerland as a junior. He said he was a super nice guy, but said he had a dark past. That is what led me to googleing that story. Just found it interesting the media didn't dredge that up.




Ok... (I'm not sure why I'm even giving this train of thought any entertainment, but I'll leave it at this)

First of all... drugs or doping has nothing to do with the shear courage Johnny Hoogerland showed the other day by finishing that stage... and is CONTINUING TO SHOW by finishing todays stage.

BUT... the report you are talking about is something that occured while he was a Junior racer... and you're not telling the whole story...

THIS is a good explination to the rest of what you are talking about...
QUOTE: _Hoogerland’s sudden increase in form raised some eyebrows, although he said during last year’s Vuelta that a major reason for his improvement has been loss of weight. A high testosterone reading was detected in an anti-doping test in 2001, although he was not sanctioned. *Details are scarce, but it is understood that doctors vouched for him as having naturally elevated level of the hormone in his body*._
Read more: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/3...testing-defends-Cancellara.aspx#ixzz1Rv5w0HzV

*So if you would like to question someone's integrity... I'd suggest you get all of your facts straight before hand.*


And even IF he had been doping as an 18 year old... (which it has come to light that Rabobank obviously knee jerked their reaction and he WAS NOT doping) even IF he did... that was 10 years ago when he was a teenager.... you're telling me you didn't do anything stupid as a teenager? And he has been one of the most tested riders in the Pro Peloton since then... again.... 

QUOTE: (from same article) _However the jump up in his performances has also resulted in a major increase in scrutiny. “Including out-of-competition controls, I’ve had twenty tests. I think only Lance Armstrong has more. I support clean cycling and get through the checks. They can come test me, I have nothing to hide,” he told De Telegraaf._


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Wasn't he nicknamed Mr. Testosterone? I read that somewhere a few months ago...


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> On a side note on Hoogerland... check out my latest blog entry... I put it together to show some of my friends (and family) how Cyclists need a LOT more credit for their toughness and courage..


 Cool blog...but you called him "bread" as in a loaf of...I think you meant to say "breed''.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> *So if you would like to question someone's integrity... I'd suggest you get all of your facts straight before hand.*


Easy cheesey. I was reposting the article from cyclingnews. Nothing else. Not questioning anything. I wasn't doing investigative reporting. Not trying to tarnish your hero of the day.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

Chico2000 said:


> Cool blog...but you called him "bread" as in a loaf of...I think you meant to say "breed''.


Ah ha ha LOL... I posted it right after I got cleaned up when I got back from a ride... I guess I was sort of tired... and Spell check doesn't tell ya when you use the wrong word and it's spelled right. FIXED


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I mean, have you seen his legs?! I think they are implants from a hairless race horse.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah doping didn't get this kid back on his bike to ride with his legs shredded. And this talk like he's not a hero or courageous is just crap. I don't care how young you are, riding a bike uses the leg muscles and this cat has 33 stitches in his legs. He's not just riding down to the store to pick up some smokes, he's riding the hardest sporting event in the world on two sticks that look like frankenstiens forehead.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Easy cheesey. I was reposting the article from cyclingnews. Nothing else. Not questioning anything. I wasn't doing investigative reporting. Not trying to tarnish your hero of the day.



No... you were just posting HALF OF the article from CyclingNews... or at least HALF OF the actual story.

And what you were doing is one of the things that irritates me the most about our sport... every single time anyone does anything good, people come out of the wood work accusing them of doping. It has nothing to do (specifically) that you were talking about Hoogerland... it's just one of my pet peeves.

It's gotten to the point where I'm suprised anyone even wants to win a race... because as soon as they do, people will just automatically attribute it to doping, and they'll have to spend years salary trying to defend themself (with or with out basis in the acusations)


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> No... you were just posting HALF OF the article from CyclingNews... or at least HALF OF the actual story.
> 
> And what you were doing is one of the things that irritates me the most about our sport... every single time anyone does anything good, people come out of the wood work accusing them of doping. It has nothing to do (specifically) that you were talking about Hoogerland... it's just one of my pet peeves.
> 
> It's gotten to the point where I'm suprised anyone even wants to win a race... because as soon as they do, people will just automatically attribute it to doping, and they'll have to spend years salary trying to defend themself (with or with out basis in the acusations)


Fair enough. In my defense however...I did post the entire article from Cyclingnews.
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/results/2001/sep01/sep16news.php


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

slamy said:


> Yeah doping didn't get this kid back on his bike to ride with his legs shredded. And this talk like he's not a hero or courageous is just crap. I don't care how young you are, riding a bike uses the leg muscles and this cat has 33 stitches in his legs. He's not just riding down to the store to pick up some smokes, he's riding the hardest sporting event in the world on two sticks that look like frankenstiens forehead.




Awww Slamy ya got all bunched up about that, eh?  

Youth has a _great_ deal to do with it, imho. But OK.

Hero? Look, team event or no, cycling as a primary endeavor in life like many sports, is one of the most selfish and narcissistic pursuits there is. It's 24/7 me me me me meeeee: Eat, sleep, drink the bike. Wash rinse repeat.

Just because the guy got sommersaulted and shredded up a bit and finished a race doesn't make him a "hero" in my book. A "sports hero" sure, and what he did is a neat metaphor for life perhaps. Courageous? Sure I'll concede that in the context of bicycle racing. 

Was it cool and inspirational to see he and Flecha do that? You bet. 

I still maintain that if there's any true "hero" aspect to the story it's in his gracious response and unwillingness to humiliate or berate the driver who probably feels like a giant turd about now. 

That's the biggest life lesson in the whole thing. At least that's what I take away from it. 

Do I begrudge or look down on those who see the hero aspect elsewhere in the story? Not at all! But... I do scratch my head a little at it. 

Cheers all, and here's to a crash-free rest of the Tour.


----------



## IcecreamLtDan (Aug 7, 2010)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> Ah ha ha LOL... I posted it right after I got cleaned up when I got back from a ride... I guess I was sort of tired... and Spell check doesn't tell ya when you use the wrong word and it's spelled right. FIXED


Heh, might want to check you spelling of steel in the first sentence of your second paragraph as well. I enjoyed the post and the pictures and video afterward. Good stuff and I agree with you about both riders and what they accomplished.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Awww Slamy ya got all bunched up about that, eh?
> 
> Youth has a _great_ deal to do with it, imho. But OK.
> 
> ...


It's nice sometimes to see people who get hit so hard no one would blink an eye if they quit, get up and finish something. It seems like in today's society that you see less and less of this. All these other sports you see people quit because of turf toe or a hang nail. Is he a hero in the same way the guy who received the MOH today in the White House? no of course not. But he is a sports hero in my book. But not just him, anyone who gets up when nobody thinks they can and finished and fights thru the pain. So I hate to say this but by my definition you are my hero too if you raced with broken ribs. Maybe you are just tougher then the rest of us.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

slamy said:


> It's nice sometimes to see people who get hit so hard no one would blink an eye if they quit, get up and finish something. It seems like in today's society that you see less and less of this. All these other sports you see people quit because of turf toe or a hang nail. Is he a hero in the same way the guy who received the MOH today in the White House? no of course not. But he is a sports hero in my book. But not just him, anyone who gets up when nobody thinks they can and finished and fights thru the pain. So I hate to say this but by my definition you are my hero too if you raced with broken ribs. Maybe you are just tougher then the rest of us.




Your thoughts are well written here...as I was reading it, it suddenly dawned on me (I'm dense, always have been) why in part so many cyclists/cycling fans here and everywhere are so super-charged by these guys' performance: the general public thinks we cyclists in our sissy-colored lycra and ballet shoes, are a bunch of pansies. (I mean, c' mon, even I thought the "wheel fight" last year looked pretty funny  ). These guys gave a glimpse to the public that no, the guy on the $8K TT bike barreling down the local MUT who almost killed your dog is not representative of the sport.

And, from what I've seen over a few years, there are a lot here on this board who've had nasty race crashes and gotten up and gone on...in hopes of that $25 prize payout! 


(and P.S. thank you for the kudos, that was very kind. But I'll let you in on a little secret, I ain't that tough...just crusty on the outside with a soft squishy center).


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

Whoever came up with the phrase HoogerlandTFU, thank you. I ran a 5k running race today and set a PR, and most of the time I was thinking about that. 

"What would Hoogerland do?"

"HOOGERLAND THE F UP!!!!"

20:47, wooohoooo!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

krott5333 said:


> Whoever came up with the phrase HoogerlandTFU, thank you. I ran a 5k running race today and set a PR, and most of the time I was thinking about that.
> 
> "What would Hoogerland do?"
> _*
> ...


:lol:

That's awesome!

Why don't you go edit 'The Rules' to reflect that :thumbsup: ?!


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

IcecreamLtDan said:


> Heh, might want to check you spelling of steel in the first sentence of your second paragraph as well. I enjoyed the post and the pictures and video afterward. Good stuff and I agree with you about both riders and what they accomplished.


Checked
Fixed

Thanks... Hey this is cool... It's like having my own team of editors :thumbsup:

And I don't feel too bad... cause even with all the errors that have been pointed out (and more) I'm still better than our local Newspaper LMAO


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

IcecreamLtDan said:


> Heh, might want to check you spelling of steel in the first sentence of your second paragraph as well. I enjoyed the post and the pictures and video afterward. Good stuff and I agree with you about both riders and what they accomplished.


Hey... also... and I know this is completely off the topic of Hoogerland (the thread) and for that, I appologize. 

But if anyone checks out that page and it looks interesting at all... I invite you to "Like" it with the button at the top of the right hand column. I linked it to a Fan Page so if it's liked the post will feed to your FB automatically and they will link to the page so you can view the new post.

I didn't do a fan page because I'm some narcissist that think I should have "Fans" I did it so it could feed with out feeding everything from my own FB. I didn't even know why I started to write that blog, but since I've started I've gotten quite a few of my FB friends interested in cycling, some are getting BACK on the bike like I have done... and I've even gotten a few to go out and buy a bike and start riding. 

It's still a pretty small following, and I could use all the "Likes" I can get... I'm looking to put together a small local team next season (with aspirations of growing) and when I start looking for sponsors my blog following would be one thing I would like to point to (as well as a myriad of other things) as a reason why they should sign the check.

So if it's good enough... gimme a "Like" 
And if it's good enough to "Like" gimme a "Share" once in a while.

And with that I will end my shameless begging for friends LMAO


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Prodigal, having a blog is cool'n'all but you might want to follow Platy's lead and start your own thread where you can talk about it, invite people to read and Like it etc, because otherwise it smells a bit like Spam.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Hey Prodigal, having a blog is cool'n'all but you might want to follow Platy's lead and start your own thread where you can talk about it, invite people to read and Like it etc, because otherwise it smells a bit like Spam.


Well I would agree with you on that... but if you'll notice I brought it up because of a post on the Blog that was directly in the context of the topic of THIS thread. 

It would have totally been spam if I had brought it up completely out of context of the thread but I didn't... and I didn't plan on talking about it any more than I did... but I have responded to OTHERS who have made comments on it since then.

So... I don't know exactly what you're smelling... but it's definately not spam :wink5:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

biobanker said:


> On that theme - Hoogerland really ripped the hell out of that fence and post.


yes he did


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> Well I would agree with you on that... but if you'll notice I brought it up because of a post on the Blog that was directly in the context of the topic of THIS thread.
> 
> It would have totally been spam if I had brought it up completely out of context of the thread but I didn't... and I didn't plan on talking about it any more than I did... but I have responded to OTHERS who have made comments on it since then.
> 
> So... I don't know exactly what you're smelling... but it's definately not spam :wink5:


smells of SPAM


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

LMFAO @ you idiots.

I hope you think you look clever calling a tomato a potato. Because you have NO IDEA what the hell Spam even is... obviously.

THIS is what is considered Spam as far as the General Rules of THIS Message Forum
QUOTE:
The message has been posted to more than 2 boards. *Posting the same message to multiple boards is spam,* and all posts may be removed and the user may be banned. Please post to the most relevant board only, no more than 2. 

Read along with me kids, we'll go over that again...*Posting the same message to multiple boards is spam.*

No messages have been posted to multiple boards
And the posts have been posted in the most relevant board... and actually as a response to other posts.

And it's pretty obvious I'm not a Spam bot... just trying to up a search engine ranking, due to the fact that I actually have a post count and I actually respond to others posts.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> LMFAO @ you idiots.
> 
> I hope you think you look clever calling a tomato a potato. Because you have NO IDEA what the hell Spam even is... obviously.
> 
> ...


Way to make friends and influence people, PatronisingCyclist. 

I actually suggested you *start your own thread* about your blog rather than clutter up other threads with your read-my-blog messages. Just because one message is spiced ham, another is ham with spices, and a third is pork product with a hint of piquant flavouring, doesn't mean they don't all reek of wonderful SPAM...









_Shown above: definitely *not *SPAM._


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

krott5333 said:


> Whoever came up with the phrase HoogerlandTFU, thank you. I ran a 5k running race today and set a PR, and most of the time I was thinking about that.
> 
> "What would Hoogerland do?"
> 
> ...


Flecha went down hard, too, and finished.

So it should be HOOGERLAND THE FLECHA UP!


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> Flecha went down hard, too, and finished.
> 
> So it should be HOOGERLAND THE FLECHA UP!


but Flecha is looking to sue - that's not very hardcore.


----------

